# Which fulfillment service is most fulfilling?



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Which fulfillment service do you use and why do you like it?


----------



## Chido01 (Sep 1, 2005)

I have two shops at Zazzle. For my money, Zazzle has the best _free_ fulfillment service and it keeps getting better. Cafepress is great, if you get the premium shop's advantages, which is pretty cheap; in fact, I'm planning on putting up a shop there, too!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

So if I go to your zazzle store and buy the "I fought the lawn" shirt, and I pay $17.95 + $5.98 s&h, how much do you get from that sale? If it were Cafe press, for a ringer tee you would only have a profit of $2.95 off of this sale. Is it more for zazzle?


----------



## Chido01 (Sep 1, 2005)

Depends, it's usually 10%, and it can be 17% if you promote your shop. BTW, thanks for visiting


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

blackSheep77 said:


> Depends, it's usually 10%, and it can be 17% if you promote your shop. BTW, thanks for visiting


No problem, you have some great ideas. I always like looking at other peoples artwork.


----------

